# What are the best toys for pitbulls????



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

I MEAN EVERYTHING I BUY FOR THEM THEY DESTROY IN A DAY.I need some good advice on toys for them someone please throw me some suggestions:rain:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Kong & Wubba...

Those are two that last for a great while in our home..


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Kong lasted. Everything else (Wubba included) destroyed. Wubba didn't last 3hrs of life or 1 hr of play. U need to play with them with certain toys.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

since u ahve two, i would try a good old fashion rope. they will tug and tug until their little jaws cant handle it. also i like the wubba, kenya isnt a fan of the kong.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

^ Oh yes and can't forget the rope!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Zoe didn't really care for her Kong until we started putting PB in it. Now she'll take it and sit in front of the pantry where we keep the PB.....LOL (Fatty!)


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Zoe didn't really care for her Kong until we started putting PB in it. Now she'll take it and sit in front of the pantry where we keep the PB.....LOL (Fatty!)


kenya doesnt like PB.... she is soooo high maintenance lmao...


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

My dogs really like the Rhino Bones. They seem to last the longest out of everything I bought them. I have 4 of the largest sizes and even though they are aggressive chewers they are still in one piece.

Nylabone Rhino Bone Flexible Chew Toy for Dogs - Toys - Dog - PetSmart

As you can see I tried rope toys before when I had just Julius and Kalie










and here was the end result 5 minutes later


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> kenya doesnt like PB.... she is soooo high maintenance lmao...


You better sit down and have a talk with that girl....LOL.


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

I've made my own tug toys for my group out of some rope I bought at Tractor Supply Co. and a pair of old blue jeans I cut up. You'll learn to tie all sorts of new knots trying to find one that won't slip loose though! lol

If you've got a fenced in yard, go buy a laser light, and once it gets dark run the dog around the yard. One of my girls will go up a tree about 5-6 foot chasing that little red dot!

Also, you could make a flirt pole. I've yet to encounter an APBT that doesn't love it!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here are a couple of sites with 'Tough' or 'Indestructible' dogs toys

Ultra Tough Dog Toys

http://www.indestructibledogtoy.net/

Also if you go to the sporting goods stores (like Cabelas or Sportmans Warehouse) they have fetching sticks for training bird dogs. Those seem to last for a long time around my house.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Here are a couple of sites with 'Tough' or 'Indestructible' dogs toys
> 
> Ultra Tough Dog Toys
> 
> http://www.indestructibledogtoy.net/


My dogs like the kong ball they sell. It holds up pretty good and they run around the house throwing it up in the air. I have had zero luck with the plastic nylabones though. They start to chew off the ends of them in a couple days and the last thing I want is for my dogs to swallow that plastic.


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, ropes definitely only last like seconds in my house! I am so fed up with the strings just being everywhere! I only let them play with a rope outside.

The only toy that has lasted is the chew'n clean dog bone, its only like $5 at walmart... Walmart.com: Hartz: Country Bacon Flavored Large Chew'n'clean Dog Bone, 1 ct: Dogs

The kong, and bones with the tendons and knuckles on them.

Someday I'm going to try the Goughnut...
http://www.goughnuts.com

Other than that everything else just gets destroyed in our house!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

For me I have to be careful with what I give Peanut as he not only destroys things in minutes he has ingested parts of broken toys and been sick. 

Ropes and wubbas do not last with him give him a few minutes they are gone.
Interactive toy is the Flirt pole any thing on it hes okay with. Same with the spring pole.

So far the only toy he can have with out being supervised is a jolly ball with out the handle or ropes or his nylabone for tough chewers. Kong he will play with if I put some of his kibbles in it but empty its boring to him. 

The big hit for Peanut was the Jolly Ball and other then the handle being removed it has lasted the longest time so far


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I found that a long leather welding glove tied to a flirtpole makes for an exciting and tough toy. Just don't let leather stay outside an get wet as it will get hard and tear easily.

They really seem to enjoy those Wubbas too. Deebo likes to grab the balled end and I end up spinning him in circles by the tenacles because he refuses to release it...lol. Him and I need to work on that issue..lol.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

CHIHUAHUAS!!! j/k

We use kongs, tug ropes, and anything made of hard rubber!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> CHIHUAHUAS!!! j/k


LMFAO!!! That was priceless. :rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Anything made of steel LOL .. I have just learned with these dogs toys don't last long so we have fun with them while they last LOL... Ropes flirt poles kongs heavy duty rubber tires things like that last a little longer LOL. My girl has chewed her heavy plastic bowl to shreds eaten expensive leather collars all kinds of crap so I feel your pain.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I would say a Kong although with Jesse they don't last long.We bought him an extra extra Large (whatever the biggest one is) and He had half of it gone. 

Luke likes to paly with a lawn and garden glove heavy duty ones made out of hide.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

flirt poles are the easyest cheapest toys out there,jmo.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

i preciate the feedback everybody


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Dozer is a chewer......very true to his name lol! I have been buying pig ears(bout five min is all they last), but dino bones and AIR KONG toys have been working really well. The air kong toys are tennis ball type but they come in different shapes and stuff. I also take the bones that come with marrow in the middle and after they get the marrow out I put peanut butter in the middle and freeze it. Keeps them busy for hours and the PB comes out in chunks so its not bad messy(this works great in the kong too!) they also make some that look like tires and are just as tough those might work but I cant remember the name of them


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The ones that last the longest in our house are hard rubber or nylon. Nylabones are an old standby. Also kongs and kong balls. We have special toys like Wubbas and tugs, but those are usually put up except for supervised play.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

old t shirts or (clean) rags. tie a knot in it and let em go to town. Cheap& Easy


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

also look at the feed stores some horse toys made by kong last 4 quite a while also I got this giant rope knot like 1' x 1' with rope out of both ends lasted about a mo.


----------



## Tammy_1988 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Chew Toy*

I have found Deer Antlers are awesome, yes they will still tear them up but it takes forever and if you know someone that hunts or walk a park you can just pick them up anywhere. They are very expensive at the stores ( 4 inches about 30$) I have tried everything as well, jolly balls and etc she loves them but man she tears them up


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

elk antlers

goughnut sticks

XL black Kong Extreme

Nylabone Galileo Bone

These Mighty Toys have lasted - https://www.vipproducts.com/retail/files/index.php/categories/view/217/mighty-dog-toys


----------

